# Lambeth LBGT Police forum



## drfranni (Nov 20, 2001)

Did anyone else go to the first meeting? It was a laugh, especially Keith Paddick talking about coming out - I know that there is a great deal of hostility to the police and some of it very well-founded but I would rather have the Lambeth police than some others I can think of.

Anyway... there are now "elections" to the steering committee and, because I am sad and have no life, I am considering standing, so if any of you turn up to the next meeting, please can you vote for me

Ta


----------



## johnwisehammer (Nov 20, 2001)

If it weren't for the fact I'm neither a Lambethonian nor L or B or G ot T, I'd definitely vote for you cause you sound sorted. Good luck, let us know how it goes, eh?


----------



## TopCat2 (Nov 20, 2001)

Do you have to be a resident to vote? I would vote for you as I like your sense of humour...


----------



## Spud Murphy 2.0 (Nov 20, 2001)

Shock horror! U75 poster seeks to seize control of an entire borough's police force!

Maybe we could sponsor the Lambeth Old Bill - they could have Urban75 logos on their patrol cars.

So - seeing as we could be on the threshold of an imminent takeover of the Met, what would your crime-fighting priorities be?


----------



## TopCat2 (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## hatboy (Nov 20, 2001)

I might go to this - being both gay and a Lambeth resident. When is the next meeting DrFranni? (Isn't it Brian Paddick, I think he's alright btw).


----------



## drfranni (Nov 21, 2001)

HB - you are, of course, right - it is Brian, not Keith - why do I keep saying "Keith"? The next meeting is 6th December - did you not come to the last one? - I found it very mysterious. There were about 100 ish people - very wide spectrum of queers and loads of police - 99% (at a guess) queer as fuck. 

So there are some speakers and then BRIAN Paddick gets up and gives a short but to the point speech and then some "victims I prepared ealier" gave very interesting and upsetting talks about their experience of hate crime and then the audience spoke - 95% of whom say "our police are wonderful" including the bloke that runs The Hoist.

Then BP said that he thought it was risky for a senior policeman to be openly gay but a year ago he though "fuck it" and came out. And then he put his hand on his hip, pursed his lips and said "Apparently everybody knew anyway"

I asked him if, in view of his policy on the cannabis laws, whether the same view was taken on the gross indecency law and he behaved as if I was trying to fart in his locker - he got very cross and said there hadn't been a prosecution in London for 5 years and if any policeman in his authority arrested someone who was cottaging they would "have me to answer to"

And on my way out a very straight looking DI jumped on me and asked if I was having any "trouble in that department" (Difficult to see how as I'm a woman and the law doesn't apply) and when I explained that I knew people how had he gave me his card and said "Ring me and I'll sort it out with the local lads"

Oh, the other funny thing was Paddick talking about Hendon. He said that it is now SO open and supportive that they can't cope with the number of recruits that come out as soon as they arrive.

I reckon it's the uniform


----------



## johnwisehammer (Nov 21, 2001)

BTW  - is this the same Paddick that said to a House of Commons select committee that him chasing recreational E and coke users was a waste of time when he had crack and smack to deal with?

&lt;Looks up Guardian website&gt;

Yes it is - nice one!

"Commander Brian Paddick, who is in charge of the Lambeth cannabis experiment, told an all-party MPs' inquiry into reform of the drugs laws that as far as he was concerned any of his officers who went into nightclubs looking for people in possession of ecstasy were simply wasting valuable police resources."
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,3604,602916,00.html


----------



## TopCat2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Drfranni you crack me up so much I would definately vote for you...


----------



## drfranni (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you, thank you- you too TC

And indeed, young Mr Paddick, what a joker he is


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 21, 2001)

Drfranni you'd get my vote too, you're a star


----------



## drfranni (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm truly 'onored and 'umble and, if elected, promise to encourage the police to give lifts home to tired and emotional local residents who haven't got the cab fare


----------



## TopCat2 (Nov 22, 2001)

Just like they do in japan or so I'm told....


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2001)

so when/where is the next meeting?

This Paddick bloke sounds quite a groover, what with his E/Coke comments as well.

I'll vote for you, drfranni!   

Spud - perhaps we could invite the LBGT Lambeth coppers to the next U75 party.   

We could wear our U75 t-shirts with our user names, and they could just have U75 t-shirts with Lambeth Queer Cops on the back....


----------



## drfranni (Nov 22, 2001)

Some of the Lambeth Queer Cops are a real laugh - the G&L police association have their own poloshirt with the police emblem with a rainbow centre

I think that it definitely changes the atmosphere around police if they are all kissing and hugging each other - come to the next meeting and see what you think! 6th Dec - Lambeth Town Hall


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2001)

gosh, sounds intruiging!!!
But that's the same night as Spud's drinks and curry evening - boo hooo!!!
Can't miss the curry, I'm afraid! 
What time is the meeting? Is there drink?


----------



## johnwisehammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Darcus Howe writes relatively enthusiastically about this Paddick punter in the most recent _New Statesman_:
http://www.consider.net/forum_new.php3?newTemplate=OpenObject&newTop=200112170020&newDisplayURN=200112170020


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Dec 29, 2001)

Drfranni,

Have I read your post right....?   If I arrest someone for 'cottaging' I will be up before commander Paddick for a bollocking...?

Can this be right...? Just because a senior police officer is a fag, he can stop his officers from arresting people who have committed crimes that he does not like.

When I become the Senior cop in Lambeth I'm bound to be an alcoholic, Working in such a shit hole for so long will turn me into one... So every night I will drive home pissed, only because I'll get robbed on public transport. 
I'm then going to warn my officers not to arrest drink drivers because I think it should be allowed. 
If your kids get mowed down by a drunk driver well thats just unlucky....

Is this an unbelievable abuse of authority...? Has anyone got a transcript of the meeting...?


----------



## johnwisehammer (Dec 29, 2001)

There's plenty of laws that aren't enforced that could be in Lambeth, everything from weed possession to blasphemy   . I would guess the logic is that if you're a senior police officer and you've got a patch that has Brixton, Stockwell and a bit of Vauxhall, you might prefer your subordinates to go after - you know - real criminals.

You're a nice person, aren't you, Colin?


----------



## hatboy (Dec 29, 2001)

Colin, you are a dickhead.


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Dec 29, 2001)

Cheers Hatboy....

You just cant beat a well thought out argument.

Can I call you names....? Oh no sorry, I wont I'm no longer 12 years old.


----------



## hatboy (Dec 29, 2001)

Fair point Colin. But come on, you can't compare cottaging with drink driving!!!

How many cottaging deaths have you heard of?    

I honestly think Brian Paddick is good for this area and seems like a genuine person who knows the area and wants to do good here.  You whine about people stereotyping the Police as racist or ignorant (which some are of course), yet you also slag off Brian Paddick - who appears so far to be the antithesis of this.


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Dec 30, 2001)

Brian Paddick probably is good for the area. The community get the police they deserves.... and maybe Lambeth residents deserve someone who is only intrested in promoting his career while street crime (robberies/snatches) goes through the roof.

Never mind his policies on cannabis and gays what the fuck is he doing about all the gangs of robbers....? 
I tell you, he's doing nothing, infact he's made the dedicated robbery squad smaller. 

Stop me if this is boring...


----------



## johnwisehammer (Dec 30, 2001)

If you were a real police officer, surely you'd know already that there was a moratorium on cottaging prosecutions, that no-one had been done in London for years and that the only police force that actually actively enforces it is the NIPS/RUC? Or is it just that you're a sad, abusive fantasist?


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Dec 30, 2001)

I suppose it might help if I knew what a moratorium is/was...?

Please bear with me, you must remember I'm a cop so obviously I'm not very bright.


----------



## hatboy (Dec 30, 2001)

We know.


----------



## mobymonster (Dec 31, 2001)

Seems Brians "mates" don't agree with him.

'Weekend drugs are not OK'
A high-ranking Scotland Yard officer has issued an extraordinary attack on the Lambeth police chief who suggested "weekend" use of cocaine and ecstasy was a low priority. 
Chief Superintendent Simon Humphrey, the head of the Yard's Clubs and Vice Unit, has accused Brian Paddick of undermining Met drugs policy and frontline efforts against drugs in London. 

In a letter to the Evening Standard Mr Humphrey, a former borough commander, says: "I wish to disassociate myself and my officers from the widely publicised comments of Commander Brian Paddick...His views totally contradict and undermine Metropolitan Police and ACPO [ Association of Chief Police Officers] policy and he should be reminded that first and foremost Class A drugs kill." 

Mr Humphrey described the comments as "inaccurate and irrelevant to the wider professional debate on drug misuse". 

Mr Paddick, who introduced the softly-softly approach to cannabis possession in Brixton, made his remarks to a meeting of the home affairs select committee on Tuesday. 

Stressing that he was not speaking in his official capacity, he told MPs many people used small amounts of cannabis, cocaine and ecstasy bought with money earned legitimately - many just at weekends. "As an operational police officer they are low down on my priority list," he said. 

Such a public and bitter row between two senior police officers is almost unprecedented and reflects the strength of feeling among many over the comments made by Mr Paddick. 

He was hauled before Commissioner Sir John Stevens yesterday and was told his duty was to uphold Met policy on drugs. But his job as borough commander of Lambeth is said to be safe at present and he has denied reports he is stepping down next year. 

mobymonster


----------



## hatboy (Dec 31, 2001)

I knew it - he's bound to get kicked out because he doesn't tow the line. What a pity. He is the first Policeman I've ever admired, or even thought I could relate to atall really. And not especially because of his attitude to drugs, more his general common-sense.


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Dec 31, 2001)

Or is it the first policeman you've fancied....?

[ 31 December 2001: Message edited by: ColinTheCopper ]


----------



## drfranni (Dec 31, 2001)

Colin - one hates to sink to simple abuse, but you really do ask for it. If you are a police officer, you seem to represent exactly what alienates so many members of the community you are employed to serve


----------



## hatboy (Dec 31, 2001)

Agreed. And Colin: I don't fancy Mr Paddick atall, but would happy to say so if I did. 

I'm sorry, but you really do seem like such a plod.

Out of interest how many black officers are now stationed at Brixton Police? Seems like about three but I would be interested to know the real figure (serious question). Please tell me it's more than three


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Dec 31, 2001)

Drfanni - I'm sorry if I alienate the community, but remember, The community get the police it deserves.

Hattie - 5 of us at Brixton at the moment working on the streets. Several more 'policing desks' (CID, etc)
We do need more, If anyone is interested why not pop down for a chat.


----------



## johnwisehammer (Dec 31, 2001)

"The community get the police it deserves."

No, it obviously _doesn't_. And that's the problem, dumbo.


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry.... Are you saying the people of Brixton deserve a good service....?

LMFAO


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 1, 2002)

er, yes?

*looks puzzled*

was that a trick question?


----------



## sonicdancer (Jan 1, 2002)

why shouldnt the people of Brixton deserve a good service ??    

that's exactly the wrong mentatlity there are stupid, crass, desperate, drugged bad people everwhere. that attitude shows and stinks, alienation....

It should be the sworn duty of an officer to protect civilians from danger, in Brixton or Buckinghamshire


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Jan 1, 2002)

Go and read the post on Sal Wilkinson... I think it's on page 2.

Maybe then you'll understand why the people of Brixton deserve to be treated with contempt.


----------



## hatboy (Jan 1, 2002)

Colin, do you realise what an unpleasnt person you come across as?  Just the worst sort of bloke to be a copper in Brixton.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 1, 2002)

that thread would seem to me to be an argument for more and better policing, not less (which is what the point of it was)

if every person in brixton thought more of crack dealers than cops and never wanted to see another copper in the area, then they'd maybe deserve not to, but if that's your view of what brixton residents are like then I'm afraid you are talking bollocks.


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Jan 1, 2002)

Hattie,

If the police was full of Brian Paddick clones do you think it would be safer on the streets...?

Wake up and smell the coffee...


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 2, 2002)

harry roberts is our friend is our friend is our friend..you ain't colin you are a pig cunt....


----------



## mach v (Jan 2, 2002)

> the people of Brixton deserve to be treated with contempt.



Why do I, personally, deserve contempt, Colin?


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2002)

I'd be interested why I should also be 'treated with contempt' too...

Come on Colin: if you're going to throw around these kind of insulting comments, I do hope you can back them up with some meaningful debate: otherwise you're just going to look like a pathetic, disruptive troll who won't be posting around here for long.


----------



## GaryJenkins (Jan 2, 2002)

Top Cat

Your mate Harry Roberts is a bad, sad man who shot three human beings in the course of a robbery and who by all accounts thinks he did nothing wrong.

He's been in prison since 1966 and was until recently in an open prison being prepared for release.  He was supposed to be on day realease working in an animal sanctuary but was spotted in London with known criminals.  He won't be taking tea with you at Top Cat Hall for a while.


----------



## orangeade (Jan 2, 2002)

if colin is a real copper.....then god help the people of brixton.

Or at least protect them from such a nasty, cynical and deeply unpleasant man. 

If the people of brixton don't deserve good policing (which, i presume, Colin feels that he offers...) then why is he there?


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 2, 2002)

i would rather have Mr Roberts to tea any day rather than a stupid fuckwit like Colin...it is one of my fondest wishes that they let mr Roberts out one day...


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Jan 2, 2002)

Ed,

When you say I wont be posting here for long, is that some sort of veiled threat at barring me....?

Free speech you say....?

I was not aware we had to back up insulting comments, for a good example of that please read topcats comments at the top of the page.


Oranges & Lemons,

What you have to realise is that I get paid no matter what, I could go out and turn over bad guys standing on street corners but I get nothing but hassle for it. I might as well sit in my police car and read about the rocketing crime problem in the South London Press. Until I feel the people of Brixton appreciate me going out on the streets and puting my life on the line for THEM they can go and fuck themselves....
There's too many people with Topcats mentality in Brixton.


----------



## mach v (Jan 2, 2002)

> I was not aware we had to back up insulting comments



and nobody's forcing you to Colin; but slagging off an entire borough is going to raise one hackles up, don'tcha think? 

To be honest, you should be able to back up any sort of post, insulting or not, that or it has no merit and is just a mere troll (which, after reading a fair few of your postings, does seem to be your current "raison d'etre"). 

There are many different views expressed on this bulletin board, from far across the political and social spectrum and very, very few get banned; only those who do nothing but cause unjustifiable offence do...


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2002)

Colin,
I will continue to ban individuals whose sole aim seems to be to cause maximum disruption to these boards by posting up endless trolls.

I personally take offence at your statement that I (as a law abiding resident of Brixton) deserve to be "treated with contempt" and unless you can offer some meaningful substance to this claim, I can only assume that you are a troll.

I have also noted your comments on BrixtonOnline.

If you are indeed a policeman, I doubt very much that your superiors would appreciate such inflammatory comments being posted up in a public forum read by the local community.

You are posting here under the auspices of being a serving policeman and should also be aware that if any official complaints are lodged about your inflammatory claims, I am legally obliged to forward your IP address to the police.

(This isn't a threat by the way, just a statement of current law, introduced under the RIP Act - I would not want to give out the IP details of anyone, but I would have no choice if legally required to do so).


----------



## han (Jan 2, 2002)

> Until I feel the people of Brixton appreciate me going out on the streets and puting my life on the line for THEM they can go and fuck themselves....



er, I think you're in the wrong profession, mate, certainly with that attitude. What do you expect 'the people of Brixton' to do, give you chocolates and flowers? Weren't you taught about how thankless policing can be, in your training?

I'm sure a lot of people are grateful for the GOOD work the police are doing in Brixton. But the police have to earn back respect of the community after having policed BADLY not only in the past, but quite recently too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2002)

> What you have to realise is that I get paid no matter what, I could go out and turn over bad guys standing on street corners but I get nothing but hassle for it. I might as well sit in my police car and read about the rocketing crime problem in the South London Press. Until I feel the people of Brixton appreciate me going out on the streets and puting my life on the line for THEM they can go and fuck themselves....



why should they "appreciate" you if all you're going to do is sit on your arse and whinge about them, in the face of all the evidence of people who _do_ appreciate _good_ policing?


----------



## han (Jan 2, 2002)

just seen Editor's comments


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 2, 2002)

colin were you a cop in 1985? i may of been the one who threw the BIG rock at your head when it all went off due to one of your lot shooting Cherry groce and Paralysing her...remember do you???


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Jan 2, 2002)

Ed,

As I said before, read the post on Sal Wilkinson. It wouldn't be so bad but if it was an isolated incident.
How many of the 'law abiding' residents walked past until her back up arrived....?

As for 'telling teacher'. I have no doubt that a senior police officer with all the spare time on their hands would relish the thought of investigating someone who had apparently upset another on an internet forum.

Mummy, Mummy he called me names. is covered by which criminal law exactly...?


----------



## ColinTheCopper (Jan 2, 2002)

Topcat....

Sorry, no I wasn't in the police then. My first biggy was the Poll Tax in 1990 in Trafalgar square and since then all the RTS and Mayday protests.

Just think, that policeman who reduced your skull to mush with his stick might have been me....


----------



## han (Jan 2, 2002)

> As for 'telling teacher'. I have no doubt that a senior police officer with all the spare time on their hands would relish the thought of investigating someone who                    had apparently upset another on an internet forum.



I'm sure that there's something in your job description that states that as a policeman, you should be representing the police in a professional manner at all times. You are clearly not.
(unless you are just a troll...how sad would that be?!!)


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 2, 2002)

colin stop moaning..The people of brixton view you with contempt because you deserve it..your force is incompetant (look at your detection of crime figures) you are corrupt and many of your office collegues relish violence and are racist to boot..plus when asked you will always try to keep the queens peace ie beat the shite out of anyone who is on strike or challenging the system...Thats why we hate you all...if many of the met actually lived in the areas they police it would be a different story as you would have to reign in the bad behaviour on your part or you would get harrassed and possibly "punished"...Wanker...


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2002)

Any chance of you actually answering my question, Colin?

I'll ask it again: why do I, as a law abiding resident of Brixton, deserve to be "treated with contempt?

And seeing as you have been at pains to associate your claimed job with your comments, is this an official police policy for the area? 

And I wouldn't be quite so quick to dismiss the possibility of others reporting you for your quite disgraceful (and still unexplained) comments.

That's if you are a copper of course, which I frankly doubt very much.


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 2, 2002)

Ah the poll tax do..many fond memories here...i did not get my head kicked in but dished it out alright..remember one salient fact we won you lost...Bliss...


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 2, 2002)

Mike I am bored so have indulged my normal hatred of the police here when I really shouldn't as it has little purpose...Forgive me i am VERY bored...

Colin you are still a wanker with a gadget as your prick is so little....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 2, 2002)

Mike said



> That's if you are a copper of course, which I frankly doubt very much.



I thoroughly agree. Colin is about as much a "copper" as I am.


----------



## freethepeeps (Jan 2, 2002)

> Mummy, Mummy he called me names. is covered by which criminal law exactly...?



If you really were a copper, and you were using the police stations computer as well as their post code, I reckon there would be ample grounds for a little disciplinary hearing. Of course, if you were really a copper, you would know that wouldn't you!


----------



## mobymonster (Jan 2, 2002)

Topcat: 





> it is one of my fondest wishes that they let mr Roberts out one day...



well it's arsehole criminals like harry who carry guns that have shot a girl for her mobile phone yesterday, want that piece of sub human shit round for tea ?

mobymonster


----------



## GaryJenkins (Jan 2, 2002)

TopCat

Harry would be proud of you



> i may of been the one who threw the BIG rock at your head when it all went off due to one of your lot shooting Cherry groce and Paralysing her...



Really helped Cherry Groce that did.



> Thats why we hate you all



Who's "we"?.  Latest Public Attitude Survey shows that 72% of Londoners think they can trust the police.


----------



## sonicdancer (Jan 2, 2002)

Colin you are not a policeman. Just admit it.

Policemen/women attitudes soften towards the law abiding public and harden towards the criminals its the human element that goes with the job.

You can only do so many mugging/robbed/burglary/assault/murder follow up investigations without a quite biased and strong feeling of disgust developing towards the purpotraiters NOT the victims and familys/friends.

It just doesnt work out, consider yourself sussed.


----------



## freethepeeps (Jan 2, 2002)

And we believe these surveys, don't we?


----------



## Blair peach (Jan 2, 2002)

c'mon leave the babylon alone, theyve never done us any harm, have they.

Topcat you need to find some happiness your karma is all messed up.

And all you other posters, you need to get out more and experience the joy of life, youre spending to much time infront of computers. if youve got more than 100 posts you should be ashamed that you have no life.


----------



## longdog (Jan 2, 2002)

And your life is so full and exciting that you have nothing better to do at this time of night, silly boy


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 2, 2002)

"c'mon leave the babylon alone, theyve never done us any harm, have they."


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2002)

Blair Peach is Colin the Copper and I claim my five pounds.

Now, let me take a little peek at AOL's Acceptable Use Policy. Just in case...


----------



## vimto (Jan 2, 2002)

It's a right wing invasion.

A circle Jerk from the UK rightious.

Wanks.


----------



## vimto (Jan 3, 2002)

Me finks that I know who the cunt calling himself Blair Peach/Colin the Copper is.    

Saying nuffink until further confirmation.

[ 03 January 2002: Message edited by: vimto ]


----------



## vimto (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

Aw don't get too upset with my rants against the police...

I DO have a soft spot for mr roberts and to compare him to the scum who shot a girl for her mobile is laughable...

I think the Brixton riots of 1985 helped evryone in the area including the police..massive amounts of investment came into brixton, the police recieved much training on how to be more reasnoble, lots of overtly racist cops were retired, I and many others had a great laugh..

The police are like keeping a big dog at home for security..every now and then the dog may forget their purpose and starttaking over the house and biteing the owner..then it's time to dish out a slap or two to remind them who is serving who...No more no less...But I was VERY bored yesterday and will try to be much more positive today..Honest!


----------



## mach v (Jan 3, 2002)

TC:


> The people of brixton view you with contempt because you deserve it..your force is incompetant (look at your detection of crime figures) you are corrupt and many of your office collegues relish violence and are racist to boot..plus when asked you will always try to keep the queens peace ie beat the shite out of anyone who is on strike or challenging the system...Thats why we hate you all



With all due respect, that is _*your*_ view not the view of us all. In my opinion, this point of view is as counter productive to the future of policing as is Colins; two wrongs don't make a right, they just lead to stagnation and loathing.


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

Sorry all,I should and do know better than to claim to represent anyone other than myself..for this piece of arrogance I sincerely apologise..


----------



## GaryJenkins (Jan 3, 2002)

Top Cat

 

Like your last paragraph,  just as long as the slaps are with your tongue and not a brick.


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## mach v (Jan 3, 2002)

TC: coo! you've just gone up in my estimation (and you were pretty high up there anyway)

No harm done, eh?

Edited due to lack of coffee

[ 03 January 2002: Message edited by: mach v ]


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## han (Jan 3, 2002)

awww, group hug!!
blleauurghghgh


----------



## I've been banned (Jan 3, 2002)

... snipped: load of trolling bollocks by the tragic, attention-seeking, Inverness pretend cop.

[ 03 January 2002: Message edited by: editor ]


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

You're _so_ convincing, you are.







Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Harry Roberts just another gun-toting twat that happened to kill policemen instead of your granny?


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

yeah but he did it in STYLE!


----------



## mobymonster (Jan 3, 2002)

TopCat you think it's OK and stlyish for criminals to shoot the police, I think it's OK and even more stylish when the police shoot demonstators and of course criminals.

mobymonster


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

Each to their own Mr Monster...


----------



## mobymonster (Jan 3, 2002)

TC, good answer.   

mobymonster


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

Well, I think you're both idiots, then.


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks for that..You only say that because of your expensive indoctrination you recieved at public school though...


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

Surely I'd be agreeing with Moby then, though - and extending it to miners...and bus drivers...and people who wear adidas...and people who buy their own furniture...and people who say "grass" instead of "lawn"...


ha ha ha ha, we shall kill them all! Kill the peasants and the untitled! Send them over the top first - the ones that survive can work in my sharp-objects factory!


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

no you are confused..it's the poor little rich kid syndrome...You want to rebel but can't quite work out why or aginst whomn...


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

Can I rebel against you, dad?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 3, 2002)

TC you should make a NY resolution not to get into spats with those who aren't your real enemies ... save your rows for them ... such as the fuckwitted twat called Colin/Blair Peach/I've been banned.

He's just called the Editor a "fucking nazi" which is well out of order, not to mention 
bone headed and moronic and deliberately missing the point.

SO far as JWH's views on the Police are concerned there's room for discussion. Personally even though I'm no big fan of coppers I agree with him and mach v. And also with one of your most recent posts drawing the Police/pet dogs (pigs?   comparison ...


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

My views on the police? I don't understand - I'm hardly on this thread (apart from the last bit!).


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)

Aw shucks I am not annoyed by JWH's views on this and although i might get a bit rabid about the police i am much more prepared to be pragmatic about this issue than you may realise..I am bored I must admit and should not have even risen to the bait of that twit colin the pretend copper...

JWH feel no way and I don't care that you may have been expensivley educated anyway I was only teasing...

I must ask william have you ever met my mum? you and her are the only people I know who can make me feel guilty!


----------



## Tgirl (Jan 3, 2002)

Sharp objects factory, JohnW? I say. thats rather useful to know... you dont make swiss army knives do you? I dropped mine somewhere + Ive put my can opener somewhere, so Im currently opening all food tins in my flat with a hammer + chisel...


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

&lt;shrugs&gt;

I'm fuckin lost here but if everyone else thinks this is a happy ending then so do I!


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 3, 2002)

> I'm hardly on this thread (apart from the last bit!).



The last bit is what I meant!!

Love to all   

Guilt, TC?? I haven't even started yet


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 3, 2002)

What? Huh? Who?

   

Awww, fuckit!


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2002)

Guys, I really enjoy your debates on the police in Brixton.  The worrying thing for me is I think Colin is a cop.  Colin, I'm after you!!

TopCat, I think your analogy of the police being like a big dog is brilliant.  You should let me do the slapping though!

I love Brixton and I think it's really sad what has happened to some of it - all this crack and guns ain't good for any of us is it?  

Never done this before...a bit nervous...


----------



## sonicdancer (Jan 5, 2002)

some other seasoned posters thought so at one point as well, them like me try to see the best in people, to take what they say at face value. but sometimes that attitude gets you into a whole heap of trouble. 

Why would someone deliberatly pretent to be someone they are not, to posture in such a way that causes a reactive mix of feelings from people   surely everyone is nice and full of good intentions even if slightly mis-directed ??

answer : Its because the people react, thats where they get there buzz.  I doubt colin the copper gives 2 hoots about the topic, but causing  a stir...lifted his/her little world for a short while at least...

Im not just relating this philosophy to this thread but to many other "real world!"   experiences I have had recently, to see a persons actual intended goal when it is hidden behind a deliberatly but "not so well thought out" deception is only possible when you learn not to suffer fools gladly.


hard, tough, cold maybe but its making me feel better for it....


----------



## hatboy (Jan 5, 2002)

The editor has already established that "colin" posted from Inverness and is nothing to do with Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2002)

If anyone wants a bit of background info about the Commander of the Lambeth Borough police service, Brian Paddick, it may be worth reading up on some of his recent press:

Interview and photo, 

Drugs bust-up at the Met,

London police chiefs' drugs dispute,

Met begins new drugs scheme ,

<A HREF="http://www.police999.com/news/news104.html" TARGET=_blank>Police chief rebuked over drug remarks 
</A>

Please note that he is *not* posting from a Met Police email address, although if he would like to contact me privately to confirm his details, I would be happy to post up confirmation.

Sadly, after the likes of Colin posting up under multiple identities, it's prudent to remain extremely doubtful of posters claiming to be cops.


----------



## johnwisehammer (Jan 5, 2002)

Inverness? really?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!

What's the problem, Colin? Couldn't get into the gigs at the ice rink?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2002)

Colin likes a bit of off-roading in his (claimed) Land Rover, he's recently bought himself a Canon Powershot A20 for Xmas, he lives in Inverness and when he's not busy making an obnoxious arse of himself on the Brixton Online boards, he likes to post up more drivel here


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 5, 2002)

Editor,
I only post under new identities because you keep banning my old ones. I hate control freaks.....

Hatboy,
Inverness.....? You never know, Sometimes stuff gets put on the internet to mislead people. I guess people living at the other end of the country would have a good working knowledge of Brixton.....    

The Commander,
I guess that's one of the problems with the police at the moment, They're too busy chasing each other than the criminals..... I hate to think how much money was wasted trying to 'catch out' Ross.

Ps. Editor, If The commander really is Brian Paddick don't bother barring me, I wont be posting again. I dont think this is the correct public forum for any disagreements that might arise.    

Goodbye everyone, Especially Topcat, look forward to seeing you on Mayday....   

[ 06 January 2002: Message edited by: The Phoenix ]


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2002)

> I only post under new identities because you keep banning my old ones. I hate control freaks.....



Very, very few people have ever been banned from these boards, and I'd be interested to hear how many of your identities I've supposedly banned.

But if you're the kind of person that thinks it's clever to post up inflammatory and insulting material under the safety of multiple personalities, I'll be happy to continue to ban you for the sake of others.

Try treating these boards and those who post here with some respect and you might get some back.

Now, who are you claiming to be now? Are you still an Inverness wannabe cop?


----------



## whiskey (Jan 6, 2002)

So Colin...scared off by your Commander eh?  You don't have the balls to do any job let alone this job. You let out too many clues stupid!  
Your attitude has caused the problems we are now trying to fix.  We have arrived from stations all over London and are faced with anger and hostility.  How can we ever excuse your behaviour...we can't.  We're starting from scratch.  We need advice from every source.  We know you don't like us...but how do you want us to police your area, homes, family. Don't be hostile..just tell us how we can do better.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2002)

More pitiful trolling from the fake, wannabe 'cop'.


----------



## Brian (Jan 12, 2002)

I have just read Colin's last post and I am sorry to say that he is either a Lambeth cop or he has very, very good inside information.  Colin, we think we know who you are.  Please come and see me - no sanctions but we need to talk.  Ed. I sent you an e-mail from work yesterday and I accept the challenge of some kind of interview.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2002)

I'm still waiting for an email from a Metropolitan Police address...


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2002)

Ed.

My systems administrator is just photocopying the instructions for me to send you an e-mail.  Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## mach v (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm not laughing at you I promise, but


> My systems administrator is just photocopying the instructions for me to send you an e-mail. Shouldn't be long now!



cracked me up! Welcome to the 21st century!     

marky


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2002)

OK, OK, enough is enough!  It is time to reveal my true identity!  Fanfare please!!

Look, please don't all do this or you will gum up my works!  I hope no-one will doubt that the guy on the end of the e-mail address Brian.Paddick@met.police.uk is the true, real and genuine Commander.  So, one at a time please, anyone who wants to know who I really am, e-mail me.

Sorry ed. but you were too slow - my public demands to know the truth!!


----------



## drfranni (Jan 16, 2002)

&lt;Drum roll - white horses with feather - fire eaters - dancing girls - is that good enough?&gt;

Hee hee - well, if you're Himself, then welcome, I enjoyed the meeting you ran before Christmas and your prescence here will be most interesting

And if you're not... well, you're certainly putting a lot of effort into the game


----------



## TopCat2 (Jan 16, 2002)

It's him! he emailed me back from that met police address...should be intersting having him on board!


----------



## mach v (Jan 16, 2002)

Brian: You're more than welcome here. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm touched!  Look, I'm moving this weekend so I might be a bit elusive for a few days but I will not desert you.  This is addictive!

Brian


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2002)

> This is addictive!


This is the first copper I've evr come across  who has had the imagination and sheer common sense to open up a police/public
channel of communication in this way.
I'm really beginning to warm to this bloke...hope to god the Met hierarchy don't fuck hoim over.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 20, 2002)

Bumped for historical interest...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 20, 2002)

Just read the thread for the first time. 

In light of current events, it's a little like watching a suicide....

I think colin is/was  a cop. Someone, maybe sonicdancer, said he can't be, because cops have contempt for criminals, but like regular people.

In my experience, cops have(maybe by necessity) an us vs them attitude that hardens into contempt for all civilians, criminal or non.

With exceptions, of course...


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2002)

i fail to see how someone can be a police officer and have contempt for people; that said in this country we dont dress in red


----------



## Aussie88 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Post edited?*

I'm curious to know why my post was edited? - are my views about police having a duty to serve the *elected* lawmakers rather than their own opinions not welcome? Or just too boringly accurate.  

I would simply request  that the editor post what I placed on the net previously as I feel it was pretty balanced, fair minded and extremely releavnt to this "debate".


----------



## Aussie88 (Feb 20, 2002)

*A cop's view.*

I just love the comments running down ALL the other cops in the world in this debate! Hooray - you have found a cop you love! That is fantastic. I'm happy for you all - and it is great to win a popularity contest too. Still some of us DUMB cops believe in the notion of doing our duty in terms of enforcing the laws made by the ELECTED lawmakers, rightly or wrongly. Against this we are given discretion to grapple with - a clear conflict for sure.

I am all for the Commander opening up this debate BUT I am not in support of cops deciding which laws they will enforce and which they will not WHEN it is laws that ARE so politically charged (that is there is clear public opinion in various directions - NOT just one way).

Hope you have the intergrity to print this and my previous post too.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2002)

Aussie88: I can assure you I have neither edited nor seen your previous comments, but feel free to post them again.


----------



## johnwisehammer (Feb 20, 2002)

Aussie: sometimes the board just doesn't work for some reason - very little gets censored around here that's not advertising. It can be a bit frustrating when you've written something half-decent but no software is perfect. You're not perhaps getting your threads mixed up, are you old chap? It's not on the Guns/Crack thread?


----------



## Geezah (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ColinTheCopper _
> 
> 
> Sorry, no I wasn't in the police then. My first biggy was the Poll Tax in 1990 in Trafalgar square and since then all the RTS and Mayday protests.
> ...



Oi You, You are exactly the type of neo-natal example ofpolicing that made good coppers leave the force in droves because you cannot get the support of the locals if your idea of policing is to use maximum force with minimum evidence.

If you ever went through Hendon, you know DAMN WELL that you are going to get abuse from every member of the community YOU SERVE at some point, and your comments on this public forum show that you either have no interest in promoting public support and more in a crass "come on then, you want some" us and them mentality They, are us,you arrogant little man. If, as you say you get the police you deserve, then I feel for the communities that you are sworn to serve right now. Because no one deserves a copper who despises the very people you joined the force to protect from harm...

Not all coppers are the same, not all people are the same. Did you learn nothing in basic?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2008)

I forgot Brian liked the big dog analogy. How long will he last in his leafy jungle?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

TopCat2 said:


> harry roberts is our friend is our friend is our friend..you ain't colin you are a pig cunt....


let him out to shoot some more


----------

